# Cd reissue, label question



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

Hello,
Planning to purchase additional Rubinstein recordings, as e.g. Chopin's nocturnes & mazurkas recorded c 1936-9, I see there are both EMI and Warner cd transfers, Warner being quite inexpensive whereas EMI Reference cd sets are priced higher.

Do you know if there is any difference in sound quality between these two issues? 


Best regards 
wigmar


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The EMI reference ‏ : ‎ 
ASIN B000002S4S 

is an old set, transferred and remastered almost 30 years ago. I have not heard it but I think when the ca. 2000 Rubinstein edition came out it was generally considered superior (I have heard this one and sound is very good for 1930s). (Search for the numbers at amazon)

ASIN B00005426Y


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Wigmar said:


> Hello,
> Planning to purchase additional Rubinstein recordings, as e.g. Chopin's nocturnes & mazurkas recorded c 1936-9, I see there are both EMI and Warner cd transfers, Warner being quite inexpensive whereas EMI Reference cd sets are priced higher.
> 
> Do you know if there is any difference in sound quality between these two issues?


In general, the EMI References CD's date from rather early in the CD era. The newer Warner issue may sound better - and it's certainly not likely to sound worse.


----------



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

Thanks a lot for recommendations, I accidentally came across Naxos issues of the same works and bought them. 
Anyway, many thanks for your advice 🎼


----------

